# To 75, to 90 or to 110- that is the question



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

WELL HOWDY DOODY!

I hope everyone is well!
Long time and to be honest i miss all of you 
The move to Windsor went well- no causalities when transferring. I will post some pictures of the tank ASAP- similar aquascape but with a few added caves and arches.

SO without further ado. 

A local shop is having a dollar a gallon sale this upcoming weekend and for those who know me, know I have been wanted to upgrade from my breeder for a while now but never could, now that we have a house... I CAN 

I have always debated, "if" I was to upgrade what size would I go: 75/ 90/ 110. All of them have similar dimension except for height.
75- 48x18x21
90- 48x18x24
110- 48x18x30

Stand measures- 48x18x36
My arm (from tip to arm pit is 30in) <-- You may ask "why is that in the post, trust me, it is important in this one LOL

For a buck a gallon the obvious would be the 110 but I want to get some opinions from members, plus i wanted to say hello from down here in Windsor 

Thoughts?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Go for the 90. The perfect in between balance of those options. 24" is standard and very manageable. 30" is a real stretch for any maintanance.

I have a 75 and I wish I got the 90 gallon


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey there*

hey there well im happy to see u thinking about a upgrade ... imho...
the 75 is too small and small of a distance that it just makes sense to go for the 90 ....u will want to upgrade at some time so take advantage of the offer and go for the 90..
I love my 90 but wish I had more depth rather then height ... the 24 Is a nice height .. the 110 I think will be too high u will have to also think about light penetration .....so what ever your decision u make I know it will be a good one 
just keep in mind lighting .. I know with my 90 I am always on the step stool or with a pair of tweezers just cant imagine with a 110 gallon
hope this helps a bit look forward to a update ..
cheers 
tom


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm only 5'4" and I love tall tanks. It gives you so many more options. And a lot more volume (=more fish!). just my two cents - if i can do it, you can.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a 30 inch deep tank. I wouldn't do that again unless it was like a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly, scrape the buck a gallon deal. The tank is the cheapest part of the entire setup. Get something custom, lower profile like everyone is saying for a reef tank. Consider what lights you will need or want because lights are the most important gear and expensive. Then the protein skimmer and how you need the tank plumbed. 
If I get another tank I will spend the extra cash and get a custom. I have maybe 3 times the cost of the tank in live stock and twice the cost of the tank in the one light.

Like the saying goes measure twice cut once. In this case it means don't half ass anything if you know you'll just end up upgrading in the near future.


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Eventually we go bigger 
I have both 90, 75
But depends on taste and application, my dream tank will be a custom built tank when I move, but for now the 90 is a good size, great for larger fish , Discus look great in a taller tank!!!
The 110 is a good choice if you go that way, but the price in equipment goes up on size as you know.

Clem


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do the 110! My big tank is 30" deep and yes, I need a ladder and yes, I generally get wet trying to reach the bottom.
Except it does give me way more water volume, and lots of height for corals to grow.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If only for 48" L, go for the 90G. However, I strongly recommend you to get a 72" L tank, or even better, custom make it to 84" or 96" L.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With those base dimensions, 24"T/90gal. Unless you have a specific aquascape in mind, the highest "manageable" aquacape, without being too steep is about 18" without having to glue/epoxy rock and/or corals. You have to consider "shading below" and the PITA (*P*ain *I*n *T*he *A*$$) factor should anything tumble/fall off.

JM2C


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Mike 
Glad the move to beautiful Windsor went well !
Good luck on your next build 
I'm standing by to be your "transporter" from GTA if you need and of course you know that we have all of the good stuff in the GTA !
Good luck with your new build 
Sam


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

18" deep is bad size for the upgrade

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

When I was upgrading I had a similar predicament. To me the 75 gallon was too short height wise. So if you're standing it doesn't look all that impressive. The 90 gallon looks better cause it's 24 inches tall and looks great as a show tank. The 110 gallon looks even more nice since it's even taller but the maintenance would be a headache in such a tall tank especially if something falls to the bottom of the tank and you have to pick it up behind a rock or something. Plus lighting that thing would be hard. You would need some high wattage metal halides.

I ended up with the 90 gallon, no regrets at all. Glad I didn't get the 75 gallon!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sig said:


> 18" deep is bad size for the upgrade


-
+1 on that. Go for a 120, with 24" front to back. So many more options. 
-


----------

